# Territorial 1-Day old Demasoni fry



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

These pseudotropheus demasoni fry were born less than a week ago and this short video was taken the day they were spat out. 

These demasoni's didn't waste any time their exhibiting their territorial nature, they're barely larger than grains of rice:

[yt]OfCwJfiYq2c&feature=g-upl[/yt]


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

arent demansoni supposed to be one of the most agressive mbunas?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They aren't that bad. You can keep 2 males in a 4" tank. Not like M. Auratus or even the P. elongatus types like "pindani". These fish will use the rocks, so the more hiding spots the better.

They aren't named demon they are named for DeMason.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

i just watched a lot of bolly12345 african cichli videos on youtube because they are very helpful and he recomended u keep at least 10 demansoni (forgot the m:f ratio), but hey i dont have any and i dont know much about them


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When I said, 2 males, I meant 2 males and 3-10 females.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

OhYesItsMe said:


> arent demansoni supposed to be one of the most agressive mbunas?


Yes and no.

Their conspecific aggression (= aggression of the demasoni vs demasoni) is well-developed an near-relentless. At one time, my 125gal tank contained close to 30 mbuna's, of which only 5 were demasoni's, yet this 6ft tank wasn't big enough for the demasoni's (obvious problem: two few demasoni's).

They do better in larger groups (where the amount of aggression any one demasoni receives is significantly reduced) or as solitary specimens in a populated mbuna tank. Four of these five were later relocated into a 75gal where their numbers were increased to over two dozen).

Demasoni 'general' aggression (e.g., demasoni aggression directed toward other species) isn't that bad (unless the other species is less aggressive and generally resembles demasoni's such as male saulosi's or male yellow-top mbamba's, etc). They tend to leave other's alone and vice versa.


----------

